# Mapping CC's to MIDI Controller/Data in Logic Pro X [Newbie]



## toddkedwards (Dec 30, 2015)

Hello my fellow VI members!

This might sound like a very stupid/simple question for most of you but I was wondering if anyone could point me in the correct direction on mapping CC data within Logic Pro X.

I currently have a Nectar Impact 88 MIDI keyboard and would like to have the sliders be used for my CC data (Expression, vibrato, dynamics etc.)

I've tried right clicking in Kontakt 5, moving a fader on my controller, but nothing happens. What am I doing wrong?

I am really new to all of this and would like some help/explaining.

Thanks.

Todd


----------



## EC2 (Dec 30, 2015)

Hi Todd, just go to "Logic Pro X" > "Control Surfaces" > "Controller Assignments". This should open in Easy View. Check "Learn", manipulate the very CC data you want to manipulate, then grab your knob/fader and uncheck "Learn". Done. 

If you open Expert View and create a new zone (by double clicking) with your controller´s name in the left column before you do what I wrote above and then go back to Easy View, every assignment will be organized in that controller´s own zone. Comes in handy if you have more than one.

Cheers,
Emre


----------



## toddkedwards (Dec 31, 2015)

EC2 said:


> Hi Todd, just go to "Logic Pro X" > "Control Surfaces" > "Controller Assignments". This should open in Easy View. Check "Learn", manipulate the very CC data you want to manipulate, then grab your knob/fader and uncheck "Learn". Done.
> 
> If you open Expert View and create a new zone (by double clicking) with your controller´s name in the left column before you do what I wrote above and then go back to Easy View, every assignment will be organized in that controller´s own zone. Comes in handy if you have more than one.
> 
> ...


Thanks Emre. I'll give this a try.

Todd


----------

